# Uber driver arrested for multiple rapes



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Detectives believe there could be other victims.







http://cbs12.com/news/local/local-uber-driver-arrested-for-raping-women-in-boynton-beach


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Offered them rides? So basically he picked them up while offline ? If this is the case, it's crazy how reporters spice up the story title to make it sound better for them.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Looks pretty clear to me.
Simply another case of Uber Fail

"I got me this trade dress, gonna use it to hustle up naive women off app".
Whole thing is Ubers fault.
Without Uber, this off app rape paradigm wouldnt exist.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Looks pretty clear to me.
> Simply another case of Uber Fail
> 
> "I got me this trade dress, gonna use it to hustle up naive women off app".
> ...


Can't really tell because the reporter is a moron that doesn't know how to write a story or report a story. We have no idea if the Uber driver was really an Uber driver or how exactly he "offered them rides". Doesn't sound like the reporter can differentiate between a cab that can actually legally offer a ride (street hail) or an Uber driver that has everything done through the app. The reporter likely hasn't even had an Uber ride yet.


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

Whether he was on the clock or not, he's an Uber driving raping women. That should scare people.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Looks pretty clear to me.
> Simply another case of Uber Fail
> 
> "I got me this trade dress, gonna use it to hustle up naive women off app".
> ...


damn straight - and if there weren't police then people wouldn't be able to impersonate a police officer to commit a crime. 
let's get rid of police.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> damn straight - and if there weren't police then people wouldn't be able to impersonate a police officer to commit a crime.
> let's get rid of police.


Poor argument.

1) Far more people impersonate Uber drivers than police.

2) You can verify police officers by asking for badge and back-up. The Uber app most of the time does not even show car or headshot of the driver and vehicle.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> Poor argument.
> 
> 1) Far more people impersonate Uber drivers than police.
> 
> 2) You can verify police officers by asking for badge and back-up. The Uber app most of the time does not even show car or headshot of the driver and vehicle.


it was meant to be more funny than argument, but since you asked:

1. You made that up and have no way to validate the statement (which I don't believe)

2. You can verify an Uber driver by matching their photo and lic plate # to the one in your app. 
Your claim that "_most of the time most of the time does not even show car or headshot of the driver_" is also made up...
and if the info isn't shown, a rider shouldn't get in the car.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> it was meant to be more funny than argument, but since you asked:
> 
> 1. You made that up and have no way to validate the statement (which I don't believe)
> 
> 2. You can verify an Uber driver by matching their photo and lic plate # to the one in your app. Your claim that 'most of the time' is also made up... and if the info isn't shown, a rider shouldn't get in the car.


1) Google it. You will see few single instances of police impersonators versus many multiple uber driver impersonators.

2) Some times you don't get headshot. As for checking plates, who does that? Drunks?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> 1) Google it. You will see few single instances of police impersonators versus many multiple uber driver impersonators.


http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/news/nation/2008-07-13-police-impersonating_N.htm
"New York City police arrest about 100 suspects annually on charges of impersonating an officer. "
That's *2 arrests every week*... *in just one city* 
- imagine how may are not arrested - and how many incidents take place across the country each week.

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/29/us/29fakecops.html
"The practice is so common that the Miami-Dade Police Department has a Police Impersonator Unit."

So, where are your statistics on Uber driver impersonators?


> 2) Some times you don't get headshot. As for checking plates, who does that? Drunks?


You're a taxi driver - have you ever even used Uber?
I'm an Uber driver - and I've used Uber and Lyft as a pax for 2 years. I've never been paired with a ride through either app that didn't provide identification info. I'm not saying it doesn't happen - just that I haven't seen it - and I don't believe you have, either.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Detectives believe there could be other victims.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man,WHATS WRONG WITH PEOPLE OVER THERE !?!?

A 19 YEAR OLD COLLEGE STUDENT STABBED 2 PEOPLE TO DEATH,AND TRIED TO EAT THEIR FACES !!!!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> Some times you don't get headshot.


Cancel, order another so you have a headshot.



LA Cabbie said:


> As for checking plates, who does that?


People that don't want to get raped by an uber driver imposter?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Face eating cannibal murderers,machette attacks,rapists.

Something ain't right down there !


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Face eating cannibal murderers,machette attacks,rapists.
> 
> Something ain't right down there !


Oh come on now... we've only had what.. 2 face eating cannibal murderers down here...


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/news/nation/2008-07-13-police-impersonating_N.htm
> "New York City police arrest about 100 suspects annually on charges of impersonating an officer. "
> That's *2 arrests every week*... *in just one city*
> - imagine how may are not arrested - and how many incidents take place across the country each week.
> ...


How many years did you have to go back to find stats on this? Impersonating an Uber driver is not a crime. So criminals will do it.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...rs-posing-as-uber-drivers-20150922-story.html

Thieves as Uber drivers.

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...-news/drug-dealer-run-after-shooting-11689739
http://www.laweekly.com/news/uber-driver-used-the-gig-as-a-cover-to-sell-drugs-cops-say-5945016

Drug dealers as Uber drivers.

You must admit just the sheer number of Uber drivers, the fact that Uber attracts the dregs of society, and it is a great way for a cover up; impersonating an Uber driver is far easier, more rewarding, and far more prevalent than impersonating a cop. It will only get worse.

As for photos of drivers that don't exist, happens quite often with drivers in the 3rd world like Egypt where Uber just wants a car on the street.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Oh come on now... we've only had what.. 2 face eating cannibal murderers down here...


What the hell makes a 19 year old college student,son of a dentist decide to murder the neighbors and dine on their faces?


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> What the hell makes a 19 year old college student,son of a dentist decide to murder the neighbors and dine on their faces?


Drugs. The kid was on bath salts. Happened a couple of years ago in Miami with a homeless man. Bath salts.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Oh come on now... we've only had what.. 2 face eating cannibal murderers down here...


----------



## Smoovevirgo (Aug 9, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> What the hell makes a 19 year old college student,son of a dentist decide to murder the neighbors and dine on their faces?


Bath salts?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> What the hell makes a 19 year old college student,son of a dentist decide to murder the neighbors and dine on their faces?


I dont know... 20-25 minutes from my house to that crime scene.

We had the kid that killed his parents with a hammer and then threw a party that night with his parents body in the master bedroom. That was about 5 minutes from my house, not even. Tyler tyler Hadley... oh then back in the late 80s way 90s Dr Acer, the dentist that purposely infected patients with the aids virus. I knew 2 of his victims, Barbra Webb an English teacher of mine and Kimberly Bergalis she was a friend of a friend. His office was 2 miles from my house when I was a kid.

Ya know what you're right. Florida is Effed up.... :/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> I dont know... 20-25 minutes from my house to that crime scene.
> 
> We had the kid that killed his parents with a hammer and then threw a party that night with his parents body in the master bedroom. That was about 5 minutes from my house, not even. Tyler tyler Hadley... oh then back in the late 80s way 90s Dr Acer, the dentist that purposely infected patients with the aids virus. I knew 2 of his victims, Barbra Webb an English teacher of mine and Kimberly Bergalis she was a friend of a friend. His office was 2 miles from my house when I was a kid.
> 
> Ya know what you're right. Florida is Effed up.... :/


Buy better locks.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Oh yeah, that guy that shot all those people in Orlando... yep my area too... 

He was a guard at one of the gated communities here...2 minutes from where I am parked right now as a matter of fact. 

His family owns the house across the street from the car wash I use. News trucks were lined up down the street... 
Yay south florida!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You live in a dangerous neighborhood.


The army still putting stuff in the water ?

They used to just see happy UFO's.

Got to be more than Fluoride.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

. . .and NOW the mosquito's give you a new disease that can be sexually transmitted too !

Zika virus.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> Drugs. The kid was on bath salts. Happened a couple of years ago in Miami with a homeless man. Bath salts.


You know those bath salts come from COMMUNIST CHINA .

They LOVE AMERICA !


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Buy better locks.





tohunt4me said:


> . . .and NOW the mosquito's give you a new disease that can be sexually transmitted too !
> 
> Zika virus.


Here's a fun fact the mosquito is responsible for more human deaths than any other animal


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Here's a fun fact the mosquito is responsible for more human deaths than any other animal


The Globalists will gene splice Ebola with Zika then.

Then publish stories about night air in swamps being healthy.
.

Mosquito's hate marigolds.
They are cheap and pretty.
Hummingbirds love them.
Plant them by the doors.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> damn straight - and if there weren't police then people wouldn't be able to impersonate a police officer to commit a crime.
> let's get rid of police.


Nice red herring.
You want some sour cream with that?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> How many years did you have to go back to find stats on this? Impersonating an Uber driver is not a crime. So criminals will do it.


 < yawn >
How far did I go back? I did what you asked - went to google, and proved that you just made stuff up. It wasn't hard.
< /yawn > 
Impersonating a utility co worker isn't a crime, either. But people do it to commit crimes.


> As for photos of drivers that don't exist, happens quite often with drivers in the 3rd world like Egypt where Uber just wants a car on the street.


 < sarcasm >
Ah... so sorry... I didn't know you were talking about 3rd world countries.
</sarcasm>


----------

